# This app is designed by evil!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I finish trip.
I can't see the fare.
I have to give rating first before they allow me see the fare?

Why is that design?

Clearly, to prevent you from saying 'da **** with pax being nice! in this storm I wasted my time, took risk driving in slippery roads and bad traffic on flat rate! and it is only $9.00 gross before uber takes its cut. I spent 25 minutes To transport these 2 pax for that low and no tip?'

Pax gives no tip. Adds insult to injury stating how much better money I make because of having a hybrid. Further prodding to learn how much really I make ubering. I am annoyed beyond definition.

I don't want to see the fare before I cut 1 star per pax. I give them 3 stars and then I can see the fare. I was in the right ballpark, it was $9.xx!

First time I enjoyed linking ratings to cost of doing the business! No more mr. Nice guy from me! F- these a-holes that go in and spend big and tip their waiter but not appreciate the cheap service they get with uber by any tip.

We are going down folks. If I surrendered and checked in my moral values, it is downhill now. It takes one to know one. If I don't give a shit, there are many more like me I am afraid!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I finish trip.
> I can't see the fare.
> I have to give rating first before they allow me see the fare?
> 
> ...


Having a bad day??


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Having a bad day??


I guess yes. 
Another trip and same thing. 
Rating comes up and fare amount is not shown until you rate.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Just rate them as always, I never considered the fare when rating. Pull the phone off the cradle so they can't see the rating and then if they want to see the fare tell them to look on their own phone. Next time they ask how much you make, tell them you are doing this for a tax write off as it is a loss.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Just rate them as always, I never considered the fare when rating. Pull the phone off the cradle so they can't see the rating and then if they want to see the fare tell them to look on their own phone. Next time they ask how much you make, tell them you are doing this for a tax write off as it is a loss.


I never considered the fare for rating and always rated fair. 
I can't come to terms with uber and the like decaying the society like this in the name of improving their bottom line.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I emailed uber about this it works the same for the rider as well they have to rate the driver to see the fare. The reason is many times riders when they see the fare if is high (during surge) give low rating to driver uber wants to stop it.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

haji said:


> I emailed uber about this it works the same for the rider as well they have to rate the driver to see the fare. The reason is many times riders when they see the fare if is high (during surge) give low rating to driver uber wants to stop it.


Sounds logical and you think they had us in mind? See they are not so evil UberXTampa.
By the way haji - like the avatar.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I never considered the fare for rating and always rated fair.


"Fair" is whatever the driver thinks is fair, and for whatever reason, including the length (or lack thereof) of the trip.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

If surge is bad for riders and ridiculously cheap,loser fares are bad for drivers, hiding the fare is not a solution to the real problem. That's what's wrong.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

haji said:


> I emailed uber about this it works the same for the rider as well they have to rate the driver to see the fare. The reason is many times riders when they see the fare if is high (during surge) give low rating to driver uber wants to stop it.


If they have to rate first to see the fare, how does it work with email receipts? Isn't the fare amount already in the email? If true, we will have more rated trips. This might be a positive.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

In my opinion, riders who do not tip cannot be 5 stars. Beyond that, I knock off one star for every incidence of disrespect and/or wasting my time which includes trips being too short.


----------

